
Ask HN: How to transform a website to an app and use native phone GPS? - otibsa
Expert Question:<p>I have a Website with a Map based on leaflet. Website also hase a Login and is based on Drupal. Map uses Geolocation by leaflet.<p>Not all Browsers and not all Phones support Browser Geolocation. For example iOS&#x2F;Safari.<p>How can i make sure that geolocation work in all browsers?<p>I thought about this:<p>1) i put the whole website into an app container like provided by ionic<p>2) i use the native geolocation Feature from ionic and hand it over to my website running inside that container<p>3) i am done and this works on all devices.<p>Could that be possible? How to do this?! Any tuts&#x2F;ideas?!<p>Thanks!
======
sharemywin
Might check out Cordova

[http://www.telerik.com/blogs/using-existing-backend-
services...](http://www.telerik.com/blogs/using-existing-backend-services-in-
phonegap-cordova-applications)

